# Check your emails



## noreenkate (Apr 4, 2022)

Calling all Guardians to EPCOT®​





As an Annual Passholder or eligible _Disney Vacation Club_® Member, you’re invited to a special sneak peek of *Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind*, an all-new family thrill coaster at EPCOT®!

Be on the lookout for a registration email in your inbox soon.​


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 4, 2022)

We are DVC and AP holders.  Hubby got the email, I did not.  Great Disney IT.  

Would be nice for our trip in May!  We got to do Remy In September.


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 4, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> We are DVC and AP holders.  Hubby got the email, I did not.  Great Disney IT.
> 
> Would be nice for our trip in May!  We got to do Remy In September.



Check your spam type folders I got it and my 3 kids (adults) all found in apple junk mail... We also did Remi in September and I am also headed there mid May- will you be there for moonlight magic? 

Lol wave if you see us


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 5, 2022)

DH has his own DVC and MDE accounts, but I’m the only one who gets emails from Disney, which is fine with him. At least I get them all and can share!  We made a special trip to WDW for Pandora previews (scored an AP preview one evening, then a DVC preview the next morning), but since we have an RCI inbound exchange at SSR in July, we won’t be joining the fray trying for a Guardians preview slot. I expect/hope it will be virtual queue and paid Lightning Lane (ILL$) when it opens, and we’re willing to pay for the ILL$ just for the convenience!  Looks like a fun ride!


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 5, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> DH has his own DVC and MDE accounts, but I’m the only one who gets emails from Disney, which is fine with him. At least I get them all and can share!  We made a special trip to WDW for Pandora previews (scored an AP preview one evening, then a DVC preview the next morning), but since we have an RCI inbound exchange at SSR in July, we won’t be joining the fray trying for a Guardians preview slot. I expect/hope it will be virtual queue and paid Lightning Lane (ILL$) when it opens, and we’re willing to pay for the ILL$ just for the convenience!  Looks like a fun ride!



Out of 4 AP holders in the family only 3 of us got the email... My twenty somethings found it in junk mail folders

Although we are  I am technically not local we are close enough to pop in for events hate to say it but frontier airlines out of Nashville is great for that type of thing cant beat the $50 r/t non stop fares...

I have had no luck with virtual queues 5 trips before we got a slot for RotR and the one we got was before the day before they dropped the in the park requirement- we had popped in last month after a week in Tampa and for the life of me I cannot get the hang of this latest app version let alone the  genie+

Since they started the pay ILL I have said there are only 2 I would be willing to pay for Gardian's and web slingers... 

We also have an inbound RCI exchange - mid May so we are hoping...


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 6, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Check your spam type folders I got it and my 3 kids (adults) all found in apple junk mail... We also did Remi in September and I am also headed there mid May- will you be there for moonlight magic?
> 
> Lol wave if you see us


This has been like this for years.  DH gets the AP emails, I get the DVC ones.  Got tired of being on the phone trying to get it fixed.  A few years ago they had extra early entrance for AP holders at Hollywood.  You had to register and space was limited.  It was great!
We are going first week of May, so no Moonlight Magic.  Am hoping they add MK in late fall, but doubtful.  Can’t complain, as we’ve been fortunate...have been to a few.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 9, 2022)

Did they say when the sneak peek would be?  I have a DVC owners co-worker going the week of 4/18.  Probably too soon??


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 9, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Did they say when the sneak peek would be?  I have a DVC owners co-worker going the week of 4/18.  Probably too soon??



What we know so far

May 4-6: Media Previews
May 7: Golden Oak/Club 33
May 8: The first potential date for DVC/AP previews
May 15: D23

Usually cast members than media


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 13, 2022)

For those interested from WDW News today -
So take it with a grain of salt









						Registration for Disney Vacation Club Member Previews of Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind Begins Tomorrow - WDW News Today
					

Disney Vacation Club Members can register for previews of Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind at EPCOT beginning tomorrow, April 14.




					wdwnt.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 13, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> For those interested from WDW News today -
> So take it with a grain of salt
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, on other forums there’s great glee as well as many questions wanting details - which don’t exist yet because this link and date were deduced by someone with web skills I’ll never have. I’m glad I’m not hoping to book a preview and that this works out for those who do - or that the disappointment isn’t too great if it turns out to be incorrect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2022)

Our daughter-in-law is on top of this one.  We have a little granddaughter who is a crazy nut for roller coasters, and she is 41.5" so we will have to find her some taller tennis shoes.  The height req is 42". She is five and small for her age.


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

Preview dates

As you prepare for registration, we wanted to let you know the preview dates are select times on* May 9 and May 18*. Registration will open soon.


----------



## Limace (Apr 14, 2022)

I got in though now have to plan a trip . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 14, 2022)

Limace said:


> I got in though now have to plan a trip .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what we did for Pandora - booked previews, then planned trip! I’m glad we already had a July visit booked, so we could stay out of today’s queues and just wait to find out how much the ILL$ will cost us, LOL.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 14, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Preview dates
> 
> As you prepare for registration, we wanted to let you know the preview dates are select times on* May 9 and May 18*. Registration will open soon.


So I’m waiting in this virtual line for nothing…. I can’t go on May 9th or 18th. Bummer


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 14, 2022)

CPNY said:


> So I’m waiting in this virtual line for nothing…. I can’t go on May 9th or 18th. Bummer


Do you have an AP? More dates for them!


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

CPNY said:


> So I’m waiting in this virtual line for nothing…. I can’t go on May 9th or 18th. Bummer



If you have an ap its shorter wait and more dates available do you need the link?


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

affinity-preview


----------



## CPNY (Apr 14, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> If you have an ap its shorter wait and more dates available do you need the link?


I just waited an hour and I got to the someone ate the page…. What a joke,lol

it doesn’t matter, the first day available is May 10th…. I’ll be flying to Tahiti that day. I guess I’ll have to settle for a ILL when I go back.


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> That’s what we did for Pandora - booked previews, then planned trip! I’m glad we already had a July visit booked, so we could stay out of today’s queues and just wait to find out how much the ILL$ will cost us, LOL.



Thats how we got into Remi


----------



## JohnB3 (Apr 14, 2022)

Previews are all gone now  (at least for AP and DVC)


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

next week  the nonsense starts all over again for Moonlight Magic

my guess is once the preview emails went out more unscheduled trips were planned so competition for the 24 th should be pretty high…


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2022)

So the article seems to indicate that Annual Passholder preview information has yet to be announced. Did they announce it or open up the preview to AP this morning? We are AP holders and didn't see any emails about it.

_Edit to Add: I see this when clicking the link. If you are AP holder only, today wasn't your day._


----------



## JohnB3 (Apr 14, 2022)

I got an email around 9:17 I'm a passholder and white card dvc member don't know which sent me the note


----------



## CPNY (Apr 14, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So the article seems to indicate that Annual Passholder preview information has yet to be announced. Did they announce it or open up the preview to AP this morning? We are AP holders and didn't see any emails about it.
> 
> _Edit to Add: I see this when clicking the link. If you are AP holder only, today wasn't your day._
> View attachment 51859


I’m a passholder and received my email. When I finally got in the only dates left were May10 10th, 17th and 18th. I’ll be out of the country those dates so I closed the page and moved on with my morning. Had I checked emails a bit earlier, I may have been able to get the weekend of the 8th. Oh well, I’ll buy the ILL when I go back.


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I’m a passholder and received my email. When I finally got in the only dates left were May10 10th, 17th and 18th. I’ll be out of the country those dates so I closed the page and moved on with my morning. Had I checked emails a bit earlier, I may have been able to get the weekend of the 8th. Oh well, I’ll buy the ILL when I go back.



my email came in 20 minutes after registration  opened  -
i was already in in DVC and AP queues


----------



## CPNY (Apr 14, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> my email came in 20 minutes after registration  opened  -
> i was already in in DVC and AP queues


I’m glad I didn’t know about it. I would have had to buy airfare, get a hotel and spend money on a quick trip to go on a ride only a few days before a big trip. It’s for the best! I was lucky enough to get the velocicoaster preview at Uni last year. I can wait for this one, who knows, maybe I’ll get lucky with Tron!


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I’m glad I didn’t know about it. I would have had to buy airfare, get a hotel and spend money on a quick trip to go on a ride only a few days before a big trip. It’s for the best! I was lucky enough to get the velocicoaster preview at Uni last year. I can wait for this one, who knows, maybe I’ll get lucky with Tron!



thanks to your advice in another thread I actually had an RCI exchange for that  week-
my boys had velocicoaster preview I missed out. Here’s to hoping for Tron!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2022)

I found our emails... sitting in the Junk Email folder. I will probably wait to see some of the YouTube videos that come out of the cast member or media preview days. There should be a crap load of vloggers at those all stepping on each other to get their videos out first.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 14, 2022)

I also got my email this morning - at 9:18!!!

Thanks to noreenkate I was already in the Queue on three browsers.  waited 40 minutes and got in for 10 spots (2 x 5) on the 9th at 2:30pm

Found two DVC rooms for the 8th so we are good to go - well except for flights etc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2022)

We leave on the 9th, ironic as that is.  Our daughter-in-law is so disappointed!


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 14, 2022)

Pathways said:


> I also got my email this morning - at 9:18!!!
> 
> Thanks to noreenkate I was already in the Queue on three browsers.  waited 40 minutes and got in for 10 spots (2 x 5) on the 9th at 2:30pm
> 
> Found two DVC rooms for the 8th so we are good to go - well except for flights etc.



we got $34 each way for our trip


----------



## CPNY (Apr 14, 2022)

Pathways said:


> I also got my email this morning - at 9:18!!!
> 
> Thanks to noreenkate I was already in the Queue on three browsers.  waited 40 minutes and got in for 10 spots (2 x 5) on the 9th at 2:30pm
> 
> Found two DVC rooms for the 8th so we are good to go - well except for flights etc.


I was able to get the 9th but I’m leaving on the 10th for Tahiti so I didn’t bother. Sunday the 8th would have been better but I wasn’t quick enough.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 14, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> we got $34 each way for our trip


Got our flights also.

We will most likely NOT use all our spots at 2:30, maybe try to go twice? 

If anyone wants to piggy back onto our reservations, pm me


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 14, 2022)

No emails at all, but thanks to some DVC friends got the clue about registration.  Got lucky.  It is so inexcusable the way Disney IT is such a train wreck.  I refuse to pay for LL so this will be my chance.  
Yup, can’t wait for  Tron.  That is something I may do LL for.  When that opens it may ease the crush for 7 dwarfs.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 15, 2022)

Now that the GotG previews are settled, I’m turning my attention to the Moonlight Magic events at DHS, hoping I’ll get the registration email next Tuesday and win the lottery on Wednesday to get places for the night we want!


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 15, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Now that the GotG previews are settled, I’m turning my attention to the Moonlight Magic events at DHS, hoping I’ll get the registration email next Tuesday and win the lottery on Wednesday to get places for the night we want!



Us too  as soon as the announcement was made I booked a throwaway at All star music...just in case. 

Hopefully IT does better with the emails next week - lol I will be up early and sitting infront of the MacBook either way...


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 19, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Now that the GotG previews are settled, I’m turning my attention to the Moonlight Magic events at DHS, hoping I’ll get the registration email next Tuesday and win the lottery on Wednesday to get places for the night we want!








						Queue-it
					






					eventswithdisney.queue-it.net


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 19, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Queue-it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - the email arrived too! Hope for success tomorrow!


----------



## nomoretslt (May 9, 2022)

Did my DVC preview.  Whew, that was a little intense.  We were able to go on a second time.  Stomach felt a little weird.  It is an awesome ride, very well done.  It is smooth...not herky jerky.  Not sure if I’ll want to go on again.


----------



## AnnaS (May 10, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> Did my DVC preview.  Whew, that was a little intense.  We were able to go on a second time.  Stomach felt a little weird.  It is an awesome ride, very well done.  It is smooth...not herky jerky.  Not sure if I’ll want to go on again.



Thank you for sharing.  I did watch a short video.  Hard to tell for me if I should ride it or not.  Is it anything like/or as intense as Space Mountain?  Similar to FOP or Harry Potter? - I always refer to the Harry Potter ride as Soarin on steroids.  I can handle these (but Harry Potter was a little intense I will admit).  As long as they are not crazy roller coaster type rides.  It won't be long before I stop riding Expedition Everest and Rock & Roller Coaster.

Thank you again.


----------



## nomoretslt (May 10, 2022)

AnnaS said:


> Thank you for sharing.  I did watch a short video.  Hard to tell for me if I should ride it or not.  Is it anything like/or as intense as Space Mountain?  Similar to FOP or Harry Potter? - I always refer to the Harry Potter ride as Soarin on steroids.  I can handle these (but Harry Potter was a little intense I will admit).  As long as they are not crazy roller coaster type rides.  It won't be long before I stop riding Expedition Everest and Rock & Roller Coaster.
> 
> Thank you again.


Not rough like Space Mountain, no steep drops like Everest.  No upside down like Rocknroller coaster.  Have not been to Universal.  It’s fast and seems like a lot of side to side.  Seats are comfortable.  My husband gets vertigo but wore his seabands.  But did not want to go on again.....mostly because he didn’t want to bring on his vertigo.  A totally enjoyable ride....fun plot.  Have an AP preview too and think I’ll do it again now that I’ve thought about it.


----------

